# Purdy Clearcut



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I was in the local Sherman Wilson store for supplies and picked up a few of the new Purdy Clearcut brushes (I'm a brush ho). This is one nice brush. It paints great right out of the sleeve. The bristles are a shade stiffer than the XL model and possibly a bit narrower; they stay aligned well when brushing with no crissy crossy overlap. I would put it a tad softer than a Wooster firm and paints very similar. I got a 3" and 2.5" Glide and a 3" Swan. Me likey.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*probuy*

came in yesterday has some nice sales

pro extra on sale


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not seen them yet, are they the chinex purdys? or something completely new? I also did not see them listed on the Purdy site.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*pro extra*

Tynex® Nylon, Chinex® and Orel® Polyester

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/series/detail/9

i love them to cut and i justordereed some pips fpr exterior


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> Tynex® Nylon, Chinex® and Orel® Polyester
> 
> http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/series/detail/9
> 
> i love them to cut and i justordereed some pips fpr exterior


Are the clear cuts Pro extras? if so I have plenty of pro extras i like to use them outside in the summer.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*clearcut*

sorry here is clear cut info

*Purdy® Clearcut™ Brushes*









The Purdy series of nylon/polyester Clearcut Brushes are suitable for all paint finishes, for both interior and exterior use.

PreviousNext


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

thepainterr4you said:


> sorry here is clear cut info
> 
> *Purdy® Clearcut™ Brushes*
> 
> ...


Ahh so its a SW thing? I am not a SW guy so I have not see that in any other stores yet.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I've not seen heard of it either
Sometimes it takes a while for stuff to get out here
Also as SWP owns Purdy now, could be a 'sclusive


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Also as SWP owns Purdy now, could be a 'sclusive


Thats what i was thinking too its SW thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

We have those here. I'll have to pick one up and try it out. Wasn't sure how they compared to the Glide, I'll soon find out.


J


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Did a big mantle and fireplace surround yesterday. Beautiful. I used BM S. Impervo and it looks awesome. I am impressed with this brush.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Wooster and Corona did so well, SWP had tp copy.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I used the clearcut today and was not really impressed..I dont know what all the hype is over it...I used it with bm satin impervo waterbourne and it did not live up to expections..


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

dincao said:


> I used the clearcut today and was not really impressed..I dont know what all the hype is over it...I used it with bm satin impervo waterbourne and it did not live up to expections..


Not sure what type of bristles the clear cut is but I like 100% nylon soft brushes for waterbornes


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

dincao said:


> I used the clearcut today and was not really impressed..I dont know what all the hype is over it...I used it with bm satin impervo waterbourne and it did not live up to expections..


I used Alkyd Impervo; maybe that was/is the difference. I haven't tried any waterbourne S. Impervo yet, possibly next week or the week after. I hope it works as good or better with the waterbourne because I can't paint that stuff for $h!t. I could pour it over the trim and leave it and it would still have brush marks.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to say that today i cut in a room with regal matte and the brush performed FANTASTIC...I was ready to use it for a dust brush but gave it a second chance and happy i did!!! I guess the waterbourne impervo just turns brushes to brooms


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I gave one a 2 day whirl ... I'll stick with my 2.5 & 3 inch Pro glide 

Purdy is the brush though!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I use the XL-Glide alot and the Clear Cut seemed a bit stiffer. Otherwise it worked out fine, not enough difference to change from the XL.

I'll give it another go on an exterior later. 

I used it for waterborne Deckscape for some interior staining and nothing about it really made any difference.

J


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

I have several Clearcut brushes, and I am very happy with them. I do think that they can help you cut a cleaner line. They are kind of stiff, IMHO, but they are very manageable, and get you into tight spots with ease. I think that they are exclusive to SW. 

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I used the Pro-Extra Glide today. Nice Brush! I used it for interior cut-in and was impressed compared to the XL Glide. It held the paint well and was just stiff enough for controlling the straight line I needed from the wall to the crown molding. Cleaning was nice as well, easy and thorough, no wire brush needed. :thumbup: Now, time to try the Wooster and Corona, perhaps on the next interior...

J


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Purchased the 2.5 Clear Cut today. 

I'm in "heaven".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Wing 54 said:


> Purchased the 2.5 Clear Cut today.
> 
> I'm in "heaven".


What did you use before?


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

the pro extra seems to leave way to many streaks 4 me and is way stiffer than the readily available wooster med firm. the clearcut seemed softer when i felt it(than the pro x) i might try one. i never had a problem with the xl myself


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the pro extra outside works good for rough cedar


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i love cutting in with the wooster med firm but i guess i just put my brushes through hell because i lose bristles in the wooster brush a couple weeks after buying it. i never lose bristles in the purdy xl and they never bunch up on me with bristles sticking out the sides. ive put my purdy xl's through alot and i havent found anything else i like or that lasts as long


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Just got these yesterday from paintstore.com plus some other things. I have tried the Wooster chinex but not the Purdys yet.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Just got these yesterday from paintstore.com plus some other things. I have tried the Wooster chinex but not the Purdys yet.


I love brush ****!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Clearcut brushes are exclusive to SW. (for now). This brush is different from the other Purdy's is that the ends of the filaments are not flagged. All purdy brushes are flagged on the end. Because the clearcuts are not flagged, the filament ends give a sharper cut.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Just got these yesterday from paintstore.com plus some other things. I have tried the Wooster chinex but not the Purdys yet.



I think I like the wooster Chinex better, seems they are stiffer than the Purdys.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I think I like the wooster Chinex better, seems they are stiffer than the Purdys.


I agree. The Wooster paints smoother even though it is stiffer; more bristles and smaller in diameter. The Purdy's are kind of whisk broomish; large diameter bristles and fewer count. BTW the Corona Chinex are very nice,similar to the Wooster's.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

Our local Purdy rep says the Clearcut is a S.W. only brush. It is supposed to be a copy of a very popular Rubberset brush S.W. used to sale years ago. This is straight out of the Purdy guys mouth.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Rubberset makes a ling called "Handcraft" I believe which is available in the midwest at the big box store "Menards"


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Rubberset makes a ling called "Handcraft" I believe which is available in the midwest at the big box store "Menards"


Their deck brushes are way better than SW's


----------



## spayer48 (Aug 18, 2008)

i have two of the clear cut brushes. Love them !
:thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*some pics Purdy Clearcut*





































Look for the review coming soon on my site. Purdy vs. Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo. There will be a winner!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

patriotpainter said:


> Our local Purdy rep says the Clearcut is a S.W. only brush. It is supposed to be a copy of a very popular Rubberset brush S.W. used to sale years ago. This is straight out of the Purdy guys mouth.


Yeah, it was the SW Shertip brush with a couple small changes.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Look for the review coming soon on my site. Purdy vs. Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo.

I, for one,can hardly contain myself with excitement


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Look for the review coming soon on my site. Purdy vs. Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo.
> 
> I, for one,can hardly contain myself with excitement


I know, seriously. My only hope is that he posts the video here on painttalk.


----------

